# UKBFF Scotland



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

For fans of female muscle, you should try and get to the UKBFF Scotland contest in Paisley on the 26th May. IFBB Pro Lynsey Beattie and IFBB top 10 fitness AND figure competitor Cee Oliver are guest posing.

These ladies are as good as it gets in the UK and definitely worth making the effort to go and see.

View attachment 5189


View attachment 5190


----------



## jo fairbairn (Mar 2, 2006)

Awesome! These girls are both mothers and over 30 (Sshhh!) - Cee to 1, and Lynsey to 3!!!

Both girls are really fun and friendly and look great all year round - proof that it CAN be done!!!


----------

